# Grafiken in JAR einbinden



## Androbin (18. Apr 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich habe hier folgendes Problem:
ich schreibe viele, viele Spiele, habe aber keine Ahnung, wie ich die Grafiken in die JAR einbinden soll :rtfm:
Ich habe den dem-entsprechenden Ordner mit WinRAR in die JAR verschoben, aber dort findet sie Java nicht :exclaim:
Hat vielleicht jemand von euch eine Ahnung, wie ich den "Pfad" angeben muss, damit er in der JAR sucht :question:


----------



## BRoll (18. Apr 2014)

Wenn du deine ganzen Files im SRC Ordner (oder Unterordner davon) reinmachst
sind sie beim JAR exportieren alle in der Jar drin.
Der Pfad zu den einzelnen Dateien ist dann einfach über
...class.getResource("packagepath/file");
zu finden.
Oder einfach aber  new File("src/....")


----------



## Androbin (18. Apr 2014)

@BRoll
1. weiß ich, wie man in eine JAR exportiert !!! ueh:
2. lade ich meine Grafiken immer so : :rtfm:
2.1 Das Icon : 
	
	
	
	





```
setIconImage( Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage( "res/Spielname/Dateiname.png" ) );
```
2.2 Den Cursor : 

```
try { setCursor( Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().createCustomCursor(
ImageIO.read( new File( "res/Spielname/Dateiname.png" ) ), new Point( 0, 0 ), "Spielname") ); }
catch ( IOException e ) { e.printStackTrace(); }
```
2.2 Sonstiges : 

```
try { dot = ImageIO.read( new File( "res/Spielname/Dateiname.png" ) ); }
catch ( IOException e ) { e.printStackTrace(); }
```

P.S. Ich will keine zusätzlichen Ordner / Dateien außer der JAR !!!


----------



## BRoll (18. Apr 2014)

Und wo liegt jetzt das Problem? xD

Also Bilder lad ich immer so:


```
URL url=ResourceLoader.class.getResource("/com/.../resource/"+name);
		try {
			return ImageIO.read(url);
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
			return notFound;			
		}
```

Ich kann jetzt nicht ganz verstehen was du eigentlich wissen willst ??


----------

